# When to use Motion Sensors?



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

We have them at various places around our plant. Sometimes, it seems a waste. When you are just walking by a bunch of fixtures come on and you are not even going to that area. I would at least place a switch so that when the ones who work in that area leave, they could deactivate. I don't know for sure but have always been told that too much of an ON/OFF duty cycle makes them deteriorate quicker.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've seen it done on high-bay T5's where each fixture had it's own sensor, and each one was timed for about three minutes.

These were on a warehouse ceiling a good 25 or 30 feet off the ground, I'm not sure how they got such tight focus, but it worked out that as you walked the length of the warehouse each light came on as you approached it, and then they would shut off behind you.

I wish I knew more specifics, but I just know it can be done.

-John


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Big John said:


> I've seen it done on high-bay T5's where each fixture had it's own sensor, and each one was timed for about three minutes.
> 
> These were on a warehouse ceiling a good 25 or 30 feet off the ground, I'm not sure how they got such tight focus, but it worked out that as you walked the length of the warehouse each light came on as you approached it, and then they would shut off behind you.
> 
> ...


we did a warehouse with 100 6 bulb t5 2x4 s with a motion sensor on each one....as you walk down the isle each comes on and goes off as you pass..we ended up replacing almost every sensor at the manufactors cost. they were a BAD BATCH i guess...during the hot summer months the sensors wouldnt work right,,,since the change out we have nt had any service calls for them...
ill get the info on them if you would like


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The question you need to ask yourself is not "when is it appropriate", but "when is it required". These requirements come from The International Energy Conservation Code (IECC), and are spelled out pretty clearly. Some form of the IECC is in force in nearly all 50 states.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> The question you need to ask yourself is not "when is it appropriate", but "when is it required". These requirements come from The International Energy Conservation Code (IECC), and are spelled out pretty clearly. Some form of the IECC is in force in nearly all 50 states.


got link MD?

~CS~


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> got link MD?
> 
> ~CS~


It's a code book you buy, like the NEC, but I did come across this online:

http://www.bcd.oregon.gov/committees/10cec/2009_IECC_Lighting.pdf


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's a sample excerpt, as it applies to motion sensors:

505.2.2 Additional controls. Each area that is required to have a manual control shall 
have additional controls that meet the requirements of Sections 505.2.2.1 and 505.2.2.2. 
505.2.2.1 Light reduction controls. Each area that is required to have a manual 
control shall also allow the occupant to reduce the connected lighting load in a 
reasonably uniform illumination pattern by at least 50 percent. Lighting reduction 
shall be achieved by one of the following or other approved method:
1. Controlling all lamps or luminaires; 
2. Dual switching of alternate rows of luminaires, alternate luminaires or 
alternate lamps; 
3. Switching the middle lamp luminaires independently of the outer lamps; 
or 
4. Switching each luminaire or each lamp. 
Exceptions: 
1. Areas that have only one luminaire. 
2. Areas that are controlled by an occupant-sensing device. 
3. Corridors, storerooms, restrooms or public lobbies. 
4. Sleeping unit (see Section 505.2.3). 
5. Spaces that use less than 0.6 watts per square foot (6.5 W/m2). 505.2.2.2 Automatic lighting shutoff. Buildings larger than 5,000 square feet (465 m
2
) 
shall be equipped with an automatic control device to shut off lighting in those areas. 
This automatic control device shall function on either:
1. A scheduled basis, using time-of-day, with an independent program schedule that 
controls the interior lighting in areas that do not exceed 25,000 square feet (2323 
m
2
) and are not more than one floor; or 
2. An occupant sensor that shall turn lighting off within 30 minutes of an occupant 
leaving a space; or 
3. A signal from another control or alarm system that indicates the area is 
unoccupied. 
Exception: The following shall not require an automatic control device: 
1. Sleeping unit (see Section 505.2.3). 
2. Lighting in spaces where patient care is directly provided. 
3. Spaces where an automatic shutoff would endanger occupant safety or 
security. 
505.2.2.2.1 Occupant override. Where an automatic time switch control device 
is installed to comply with Section 505.2.2.2, Item 1, it shall incorporate an 
override switching device that:
1. Is readily accessible. 
2. Is located so that a person using the device can see the lights or the area 
controlled by that switch, or so that the area being lit is annunciated. 
3. Is manually operated. 
4. Allows the lighting to remain on for no more than 2 hours when an 
override is initiated. 
5. Controls an area not exceeding 5,000 square feet (465 m
2
). 
Exceptions: 
1. In malls and arcades, auditoriums, single-tenant retail spaces, industrial 
facilities and arenas, where captive-key override is utilized, override time 
may exceed 2 hours. 
2. In malls and arcades, auditoriums, single-tenant retail spaces, industrial 
facilities and arenas, the area controlled may not exceed 20,000 square 
feet (1860 m
2
). 
505.2.2.2.2 Holiday scheduling. If an automatic time switch control device is 
installed in accordance with Section 505.2.2.2, Item 1, it shall incorporate an 
automatic holiday scheduling feature that turns off all loads for at least 24 hours, 
then resumes the normally scheduled operation.
Exception: Retail stores and associated malls, restaurants, grocery stores, 
places of religious worship and theaters. 
505.2.2.3 Daylight zone control. Daylight zones, as defined by this code, shall be 
provided with individual controls that control the lights independent of general area 
lighting. Contiguous daylight zones adjacent to vertical fenestration are allowed to be 
controlled by a single controlling device provided that they do not include zones facing 
more than two adjacent cardinal orientations (i.e., north, east, south, west). Daylight zones under skylights more than 15 feet (4572 mm) from the perimeter shall be 
controlled separately from daylight zones adjacent to vertical fenestration. 
Exception: Daylight spaces enclosed by walls or ceiling height partitions and 
containing two or fewer light fixtures are not required to have a separate switch for 
general area lighting.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> I've seen it done on high-bay T5's where each fixture had it's own sensor, and each one was timed for about three minutes.
> 
> These were on a warehouse ceiling a good 25 or 30 feet off the ground, I'm not sure how they got such tight focus, but it worked out that as you walked the length of the warehouse each light came on as you approached it, and then they would shut off behind you.
> 
> ...


When you do that type of short cycle timing with flouresent fixtures you want to have programmed start ballasts which are a little less energy efficient but keep the lamps from failing due to all the starts.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the bookmark MD, i didn't know this even existed>



> Exception: The following shall not require an automatic control device:
> 1. Sleeping unit (see Section 505.2.3).
> 2. Lighting in spaces where patient care is directly provided.
> 3. Spaces where an automatic shutoff would endanger occupant safety or
> security.


wish i had known a yr ago, got into somewhat of a heated argument over proximity detectors in public stairwells

i claimed it a hazard if some old buck where to be moving slow....

~CS~


----------

